# Windows Phone 8/8.1 app developing



## Abhishek532 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Guys

So ,I was looking forward to developing an app for WP 8/8.1 and asked a few friends about how I should start .They suggested me to use the Windows Phone App Studio but it was less independent .Can Visual Studio help?And does it require Windows 8 desktop version to run?Also suggest which language I should learn in order to program apps ,also ,it's holidays and I have enough time . 

P.S- I've never developed an app for any platform before!

Thank you
Abhishek532


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2014)

Getting started tutorials for Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2014)

Check Windows Phone Dev Center

1. Yes you need to be on Win 8 / Win 8.1 to develop apps for WP8
2. Yeah go ahed with Visual Studio
3. Download WP<version> SDK which will by default integrated with VS. (If you are developing for Win 8.1 then VS2013 have the SDK integrated, previous versions you need to download)
4. You need to know C# and XAML.

XAML is somewhat similar to XML, so if you have worked with HTML / XML then mastering XAML wouldn't take much time.


----------



## Abhishek532 (Jun 1, 2014)

[MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]

Thank you for the quick reply .
So XAML or C# is necessary for programming in VStudio ?And do we get a side-by-side output/preview in it?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2014)

Abhishek532 said:


> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply .
> So XAML or C# is necessary for programming in VStudio ?And do we get a side-by-side output/preview in it?



C# and XAML is requirement for WP App development not for VS. Many type of app can be created in VS. WP App is just one of them.

Anyway, yeah design time preview is there. And while developing you can debug and test in emulator which is the exact representation of how it'll look and behave in a real phone.

The emulator uses HyperV. So check if you PC meets the minimum requirements for WP app development.


----------



## Abhishek532 (Jun 1, 2014)

My PC-

AMD Phenom x4 960T
HD 7850 2 GB
4 GB RAM
WIN 7 64 bit[Ill upgrade to Win 8 64 later]

Can you please check if my PC can use this "HyperV"


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2014)

Abhishek532 said:


> My PC-
> 
> AMD Phenom x4 960T
> HD 7850 2 GB
> ...



That's great configuration. It should. Check How to enable Hyper-V for the emulator for Windows Phone 8

Well emulator is not mandatory, you can even test it on a real phone if your PC doesn't supports emulator.


----------



## Abhishek532 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks a Lot!


----------

